# Karate Research Society.



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2002)

Intl. Ryukyu Karate Research Society:
http://www.society.webcentral.com.au/

An interesting bio. and history:
http://www.society.webcentral.com.au/bio_kinjo_hiroshi.htm


----------



## Chiduce (May 2, 2002)

Great sites and information. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Yari (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Intl. Ryukyu Karate Research Society:
> http://www.society.webcentral.com.au/
> ...



I really liked the articel on Kinjo Hiroshi


/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2003)

http://www.wonder-okinawa.jp/023/eng/001/001/index.html


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2003)

http://www.kata-unlimited.com/


----------

